
Would visual diff for dependencies make sense? - villeez
Visual diff is useful for seeing text changes in code files and resources. But for the architecture level, what do you think would it make sense to see how dependencies have evolved?<p>Example case in my mind is especially situation where new connections (dependencies) have been made to bind two classes together (e.g. association), and some other dependencies cut away. Usually this sort of realization is quite rare at least when looking just code diffs when reviewing code.<p>If you think that useful in general, what if your preference of the ideal representation:<p>- table of dependency changes<p>- 2D graph visualization<p>- 3D graph visualization<p>- some other?
======
totall77
2D Graph: 1 vote

